# Schalten?



## Bunnyhopser (13. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage!
Ich weiß nicht so richtig die Übersetzung beim Pedalkick(22:17).
Was heißt das ,wie muss ich rechnen?
Ich dachte immer wenn ich das zweite Kettenblatt habe und hinten das dritte Ritzel,dann ist das der 6. Gang.Was bedeutet 22:17(22 Zähne vorne und 17 Zähne hinten)?
Bitte so ausführlich wie möglich beschreiben(Rechnung usw.)!

Danke schon mal Felix 

P.S.:Gruß an Mr. Hopperdiezel


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Dezember 2001)

Namnd

die Zahlen geben die Zähnezahl der Kettenblätter an!

also vorne 22Zähne = das kleinste

hinten 17 ist hm je nach kassette verschieden
einfach die zähne zählen

reiht das schon?

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (13. Dezember 2001)

hi felix

also 3 -4 zähne unterschied ist die regel max. 5 zähne sonst wird es zu schwer


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Dezember 2001)

Hm ich fahr immer 22:19 hmm soll ich jetze umsteigen ich mein die meisten sachen kann man auch mit 22:17 aber irgendwie find ich das gefühl komisch

Ronny


----------



## trialelmi (14. Dezember 2001)

@gonzo_trial

check mal ne 4 zahnübersetzung  das ist nicht ganz so schwer aber treter geht  besser


----------



## biketrialer (15. Dezember 2001)

Hi leutz,
ich fahr auch ne 22:19 überstezung, hab mal die 22:17 ausprobiert komme damit aber gar net zurecht, werd bei 22:19 bleiben, den treter schaffe ich mit der übersetzung auch auf so 95cm direkt auf hinterrad (mitm Trial MTB)......
wichtig is letzendlich das mit dem sich jeder wohlfühlt, ich glaub da hat jeder fahrer so sein eigens setup....
trial rulez toto


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,
mir haben schon viele gesagt, dass ich mit meiner 170er Kurbel ne komische Übersetzung fahre. Na gut, wenn das kleinste Kettenblatt 24 Zähne hat ist das schon nen bisl komisch, aber das ist alles nur Gewöhnungssache. Ich fahre mit ner 24:19 Übersetzung. 24:21 ist mir viel zu leicht. Ab und zu fahre ich auch 24:17, aber das ist dann eher die Ausnahme. Ich denke mir das die Übersetzung von Fahrer zu Fahrer unterschiedlich sein kann. Ich brauche ne schwerere Übersetzung, da ich sonst das Gefühl habe ins Lehre zu treten. 
@ Felix
du solltest dir unbedingt eine Art Durchschnittsübersetzung angewöhnen, die nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer ist. Wenn man nämlich im Trainingsparkur oder gar im Wett kampf mit ner großen Übersetzung fährt und man kommt an ein Hindernis, welches sich leichter mit ner kleinen Übersetzung überwinden lässt, dann ist es ziemlich schwer und unpassend den Gang zu wechseln ohne z.B. Punkte zu bekommen, da du die Absperrung überfährst. Die meisten Trialer, die ich kenne, fahren mit ner 22:19er Übersetzung. Probiere diese Übersetzung einfach mal an allen Hindernissen und bei allen Tricks aus und dann  wirst du schon merken ob diese Übersetzung zu schwer oder zu leicht 4 u ist. 

Gruß 
Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Dezember 2001)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich sowas noch nicht gesehen habe.
Solche Situationen habe ich auch gemeint als ich sagte, dass man sich eine Art Durchschnittsübersetzung angewöhnen sollte. Bei mir hats bis jetzt auch immer geklappt, aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich in einer solch krassen Situation noch nicht befunden habe.
Dem Stefan hat's ja auch sichtlich nicht gerade sehr angestrengt und wer den Gang während dem Trial wechseln kann, der soll's doch auch ruhig machen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Dezember 2001)

hm naja aber das nervt doch irgendwie den gang zu wechseln ich krich das auch manchmal hin man muß nur schwung haben ne ganze kurbelumdrehung zu schaffen oder fast ne ganze denn sonst wenn man wieder zurücktritt könnte der gang wieder zugückdrehen zum vorherigen naja alles übungssache brauchte aber bisher nix anderes als 22:19

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Bunnyhopser (16. Dezember 2001)

Danke für die vielen Antworten,sie haben mir sehr viel weiter geholfen.Jetz klapps langsam mit dem Pedalkick.

Danke nocheinmal und frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Trialjahr,wünscht euch Felix


----------

